# Best hog bait



## tcward (Oct 20, 2018)

The lease I hunt is starting to get more hogs on it. Would like to take out a few. What is the best hog attractant/bait to use?


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 20, 2018)

peanut butter


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 20, 2018)

soak corn in real strong strawberry koolaid for 2 days and then put it out


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 20, 2018)

grape koolaid would be my second choice


----------



## Pig Predator (Oct 20, 2018)

I've heard that if you bury soured corn they'll stay in that area.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 20, 2018)

Pig Predator said:


> I've heard that if you bury soured corn they'll stay in that area.



dig you a hole about 24inches deep and pour it full of treated corn.  They will stay until they empty the hole out


----------



## tcward (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## transfixer (Oct 21, 2018)

You can actually dig a hole fill it with soured corn and then cover up the hole with dirt,   they'll still find it.   Anything that smells will attract them,  sweet stuff, soured stuff,  I've even heard burnt motor oil and diesel fuel will attract them but haven't tried that yet.  I did just order a quart of " pig oil " attractant I'm going to try this weekend,  I had a guy tell me he'd had great luck with it that hunts not far from our lease.


----------



## bany (Oct 24, 2018)

Makes a lot or sense to dig a hole and pour in a corn mash. Make them work and like a mineral/salt hole it gives them something to comeback to. When they find corn they eat it ALL!


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Nov 6, 2018)

tcward said:


> The lease I hunt is starting to get more hogs on it. Would like to take out a few. What is the best hog attractant/bait to use?


Why would you want to attract more?  They are nasty and if you don't already have them in volume you don't want em.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 7, 2018)

Any kind of feeder like a corn feeder would be fine you can dig a hole or you can use the lengths  of PVC pipe with holes in it or just straight up feeder......... corn would definitely be the cheaper way to go if you can sour it would be best, but if you can come in to the big barrel of peanut butter obviously that would be good to


----------



## transfixer (Nov 8, 2018)

bfriendly said:


> Any kind of feeder like a corn feeder would be fine you can dig a hole or you can use the lengths  of PVC pipe with holes in it or just straight up feeder......... corn would definitely be the cheaper way to go if you can sour it would be best, but if you can come in to the big barrel of peanut butter obviously that would be good to



I've found in the past that digging a hole and pouring in soured corn will attract them no doubt,  but the problem is you'd better be able to hunt it within 3 or 4 days of putting it in the ground,  everytime I've done that on a Sunday , figuring it would take them 2 or 3 days to find it, and then I'd hunt it the next Saturday,  when I came back on Friday evening they had already eaten all the corn !    I tried that at least 3 times,  each time it was all gone before I got back,   now I'm running a tripod feeder with a timer, so its rationed out,  this past weekend I also poured "pig oil "  on a couple tree trunks , and smeared pnut butter on a few trees as well,  hoping to get back there this Saturday and see if any of it worked ?


----------



## frankwright (Nov 8, 2018)

I dug a hole and filled it with corn, yeast, koolade, sugar and water and stirred it up with a stick. I went back to camp, sprayed off, drank a gatorade, changed shirts and went back to a stand overlooking the new hole and there were four pigs eating it. 
One did not leave. 
They will come back and eat out of that empty hole for months and it is a good place to add more corn for a quick hunt.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 8, 2018)

The hogs around us don't actively stay  "on " our lease , there is a good sized creek on our border with a swamp about a half mile from our boundary, the adjacent property on the other end Is grown up cutover, trees harvested and never replanted, plenty of thick cover for them there,  they only ramble through our lease, so it takes them a couple days or more sometimes to make it back around to us.


----------



## tcward (Nov 10, 2018)

transfixer said:


> I've found in the past that digging a hole and pouring in soured corn will attract them no doubt,  but the problem is you'd better be able to hunt it within 3 or 4 days of putting it in the ground,  everytime I've done that on a Sunday , figuring it would take them 2 or 3 days to find it, and then I'd hunt it the next Saturday,  when I came back on Friday evening they had already eaten all the corn !    I tried that at least 3 times,  each time it was all gone before I got back,   now I'm running a tripod feeder with a timer, so its rationed out,  this past weekend I also poured "pig oil "  on a couple tree trunks , and smeared pnut butter on a few trees as well,  hoping to get back there this Saturday and see if any of it worked ?


Let us know how the pig oil worked.


----------



## tcward (Nov 10, 2018)

jfarrell30339 said:


> Why would you want to attract more?  They are nasty and if you don't already have them in volume you don't want em.


To try to put a dent in them. Got a guy doing trapping also.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 12, 2018)

tcward said:


> Let us know how the pig oil worked.



   The pig oil did draw them in,  I made it to the lease yesterday , and the tree trunks I poured it on had mud on them around the bottom, so it was small pigs, as luck would have it I didn't reposition my camera to cover those trees,  so I had no pics,  but there was no mud on the trees when I poured the pig oil,   of course they were no where in sight when I was there sunday.  I'm hoping all the rain we're getting this week will push them to a little higher ground than the area I think they've been hanging around in,  I don't think they relish the idea of laying around in cold water in this weather ?


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 12, 2018)

if you bury a 3' piece of 6 or 8" pvc pipe leaving the top exposed... then put that soured corn in it.... it will take them a lot longer to get to it


----------



## transfixer (Nov 13, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> if you bury a 3' piece of 6 or 8" pvc pipe leaving the top exposed... then put that soured corn in it.... it will take them a lot longer to get to it



   I hadn't thought of that ,,,  may have to try that,   I made a "hog pipe" a couple years ago,  about a 4ft section of 4in pvc with 1/2in holes drilled in it, filled it with corn , had a screw plug on one end and fixed it to a cable and anchor in the ground,  but they didn't seem to get the hang of it , and barely messed with it.  I've learned they are almost impossible to pattern,   at least on our lease,  they'll be there for a couple weeks, and then they're gone,  on to someone elses property it seems.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 13, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> soak corn in real strong strawberry koolaid for 2 days and then put it out


add some milk, yeast, and a beer and let it sour


----------



## frankwright (Nov 13, 2018)

transfixer said:


> I hadn't thought of that ,,,  may have to try that,   I made a "hog pipe" a couple years ago,  about a 4ft section of 4in pvc with 1/2in holes drilled in it, filled it with corn , had a screw plug on one end and fixed it to a cable and anchor in the ground,  but they didn't seem to get the hang of it , and barely messed with it.  I've learned they are almost impossible to pattern,   at least on our lease,  they'll be there for a couple weeks, and then they're gone,  on to someone elses property it seems.


Where I hunt pigs they really liked my PVC pig tubes. They liked them too much and would empty it too quick even with just four holes in it. I had trail cam video of five or six pigs pushing and eating over and over.
I use 55 gallon drums now on a chain and pin, at least they will last a few weeks.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 13, 2018)

We need some photos on this thread fo sho!!! I am getting stoked just thinking about it.?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 13, 2018)

Cheese burger and french fries at McDonalds....


----------



## frankwright (Nov 14, 2018)

bfriendly said:


> We need some photos on this thread fo sho!!! I am getting stoked just thinking about it.?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2018)

This is what happens when you put up timed feeders. Before baiting was legal in the southern zone we had pigs on our 3000 acre lease on the oconee river. We'd kill a few during deer season. When baiting became legal feeders went up everywhere. Now we've got more pigs than we know what to do with and the only ways to consistently kill them is over the feeders and in traps


----------



## goob (Nov 21, 2018)

I mixed some bait a few days ago. Two 5 gallon buckets, one with grape and cherry kool aid powder and the other with strawberry jello powder. Both buckets have sugar, beer, and corn of course. I'm going to try the hole set up.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 22, 2018)

If you want your bait in the hole to last use post hole diggers or rent an auger. Drill a 6" hole about 3 ft deep. It gives them a fit digging through that hard ground

To save time don't fill the entire whole with sour corn. Fill it with regular corn but place the sour corn in the middle of the hole. It will stink the other corn up, they wont eat it off the top, and you wont have to carry buckets of stinking corn all over the woods. I don't add kool aid until I'm making holes. I sour corn with water (creek rain or well water), yeast and sugar like your making likker mash. It';s very tough if not impossible to have fermentation in cold weather


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 22, 2018)

If you have bear in the area, the bear will find anything you put out before the pigs do(generally). Now here is one you haven't heard of yet. Put sardines in a old sock and hang it from a tree, let the fluids drip on the ground. You can also use tuna.Watch as the hogs go wild to get at the sock.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Instead if a post hole I use a cordless drill with an auger attatchment for planting bulbs. Much more flexible ( I can drill several holes in an area), much quicker and easier and uses much less bait for the same result.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 25, 2018)

Tugboat1 said:


> Instead if a post hole I use a cordless drill with an auger attatchment for planting bulbs. Much more flexible ( I can drill several holes in an area), much quicker and easier and uses much less bait for the same result.


Now that's using the ol Noggin !


----------



## bckwzlineman (Nov 25, 2018)

Used cooking oil is killer hog bait, use to get it from a friend who owned a store that served friend chicken, hands down best bait I ever found, even started saving it at home


----------



## baddave (Nov 25, 2018)

transfixer said:


> I've found in the past that digging a hole and pouring in soured corn will attract them no doubt,  but the problem is you'd better be able to hunt it within 3 or 4 days of putting it in the ground,  everytime I've done that on a Sunday , figuring it would take them 2 or 3 days to find it, and then I'd hunt it the next Saturday,  when I came back on Friday evening they had already eaten all the corn !    I tried that at least 3 times,  each time it was all gone before I got back,   now I'm running a tripod feeder with a timer, so its rationed out,  this past weekend I also poured "pig oil "  on a couple tree trunks , and smeared pnut butter on a few trees as well,  hoping to get back there this Saturday and see if any of it worked ?


i have a timer/spinner feeder .. a.m./p.m.-- i saw on video one morn. the spinner went off and it scared them so bad they scattered like a covey of quail and from that point on it went downhill . i have no more , would like to get them back.. i don't think i have to worry , if i don't feed them they're gone.. i'm gonna try some things i've read on this thread


----------

